# Ok guys who should I contact. Local woman helping illegal Somalis. Network out of Minneapolis.



## tinydancer

Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol. 

That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.

So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.


----------



## tinydancer

Woman is in Emerson. This is out there man. I'll try to link the article. But this is for real. And they are bragging on it.


----------



## Lakhota

First of all - you should contact the voices in your head.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Post a link.

Take your donations directly to her. That way, you know the REFUGEES are getting the help they so desperately need.

Yes, of course, I'm kidding. I'm sure that you, being a good christian and all, you'll want to do whatever you can to harm them as well as the REAL Christian who is helping them.


----------



## Siete

clarity ... woman in America is smuggling people into Canada?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Alright, which way is it going?

A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?

Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!

Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> Post a link.
> 
> Take your donations directly to her. That way, you know the REFUGEES are getting the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Yes, of course, I'm kidding. I'm sure that you being a good christian and all, you'll want to do whatever you can to harm them as well as the REAL Christian who is helping them.



Canadian refugee system is bar none awesome. And helped made sure that way a couple of decades ago making certain that ones sexual orientation was to be a biggie.

Gays from the ME got first class treatment and I was part of the movement. Recognized it in a heartbeat. 

You really need to get off my case asshole.


----------



## tinydancer

Lakhota said:


> First of all - you should contact the voices in your head.



The Carillon is a newspaper out of Steinbach. It's a real deal idiot.


----------



## Siete

that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.

lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Siete said:


> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol



And make the Moroccans pay for it!


----------



## easyt65

DHS.
FBI.
CAIR.
Loretta Lynch.

....wait, as the song goes, 'Here's a quarter, call someone who cares'....and it ain't any of them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

The local SWAT team


----------



## tinydancer

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!



I'm on dial up and hung over.

It's a real deal. Carillon3A

Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.

AKA she's smuggling them in.


----------



## tinydancer

easyt65 said:


> DHS.
> FBI.
> CAIR.
> Loretta Lynch.
> 
> ....wait, as the song goes, 'Here's a quarter, call someone who cares'....and it ain't any of them.




Well I guess I'll do my duty and wonder if Dudley Do Right will show up today. For crying out loud when they are bragging about this.

Calling it an underground railroad?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

tinydancer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
Click to expand...


Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.

If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.

Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.

Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote. 

The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> Post a link.
> 
> Take your donations directly to her. That way, you know the REFUGEES are getting the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Yes, of course, I'm kidding. I'm sure that you being a good christian and all, you'll want to do whatever you can to harm them as well as the REAL Christian who is helping them.



Had to hit you twice. Why would someone need to run from America?

You are missing this.

Safe haven in the US but need to run again?


----------



## Arianrhod

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link.
> 
> Take your donations directly to her. That way, you know the REFUGEES are getting the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Yes, of course, I'm kidding. I'm sure that you being a good christian and all, you'll want to do whatever you can to harm them as well as the REAL Christian who is helping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to hit you twice. Why would someone need to run from America?
> 
> You are missing this.
> 
> Safe haven in the US but need to run again?
Click to expand...


So it's in your local paper, and you feel you need to do something more?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Siete said:


> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol




And make Canada pay fer it.  

It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Post a link.
> 
> Take your donations directly to her. That way, you know the REFUGEES are getting the help they so desperately need.
> 
> Yes, of course, I'm kidding. I'm sure that you being a good christian and all, you'll want to do whatever you can to harm them as well as the REAL Christian who is helping them.



Send her your address, we'll them to you and the Injun Lakota


----------



## tinydancer

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
Click to expand...



Oh shit I'm thinking the mod. 



I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify. 

I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres


----------



## Arianrhod

tinydancer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
Click to expand...


Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?

Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.


----------



## BULLDOG

Carla_Danger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
Click to expand...



Nobody can build a wall like Trump builds a wall. Just look at the walls he is building between the GOP and women, Hispanics. blacks, the disabled, and everybody else he tries so hard to insult.


----------



## GHook93

tinydancer said:


> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.


INS!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Arianrhod said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
Click to expand...




This isn't her first drunk thread.  Check this one out!


We can't see the plate. I know he killed her on the spot. My husband too but we can't see the plate. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## tinydancer

Carla_Danger said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
Click to expand...


I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.

We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.

Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.


Arianrhod said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
Click to expand...


Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada. 

My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?

Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart. 

I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?


----------



## deltex1

tinydancer said:


> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.


If you want nothing done contact DHS.  If you want something done contact the FBI.


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.
> 
> We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.
> 
> Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada.
> 
> My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?
> 
> Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart.
> 
> I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?
Click to expand...






I'll trade you one Rush Limpdick for one of these.


----------



## g5000

The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## tinydancer

Carla_Danger said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, which way is it going?
> 
> A Canadian Bimbo Coyote sneaking illegals into America or a American Bimbo Coyote smuggling the illegals into Canada?
> 
> Also a little note and that is if anyone believe a government official can not be bought off to allow illegals to crossover into America has never dealt with the illegal alien issue in their entire life!
> 
> Too damn easy to get in here if you have enough money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't her first drunk thread.  Check this one out!
> 
> 
> We can't see the plate. I know he killed her on the spot. My husband too but we can't see the plate. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


My husband will disagree with you.

We're professionals. Both of us. We didn't know we were seeing the murder. But we did. It haunts us to this day. Mock us? Why? We know we saw what we saw that night. If I could see the plate my husband as well we just cant see the plate in our minds. He killed her. We just cant see the plate.


----------



## tinydancer

g5000 said:


> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada




Page three.


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't her first drunk thread.  Check this one out!
> 
> 
> We can't see the plate. I know he killed her on the spot. My husband too but we can't see the plate. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband will disagree with you.
> 
> We're professionals. Both of us. We didn't know we were seeing the murder. But we did. It haunts us to this day. Mock us? Why? We know we saw what we saw that night. If I could see the plate my husband as well we just cant see the plate in our minds. He killed her. We just cant see the plate.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinydancer

Carla_Danger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.
> 
> We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.
> 
> Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada.
> 
> My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?
> 
> Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart.
> 
> I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one Rush Limpdick for one of these.
Click to expand...



His father was not as good looking but I fell in love and got involved in politics because of his dad. Whoa geeze. His dad was mesmerizing beyond all belief. 

I ran with PET.


----------



## xotoxi

tinydancer said:


> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.



You write as if this is an emergency.

The story was published in a newspaper?  If that's the case, then pretty soon authorities will investigate if there is something to investigate.


----------



## Hossfly

tinydancer said:


> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.


tinydancer  Call a conservative TV station or a conservative newspaper. A TV station would be the best answer.


----------



## tinydancer

xotoxi said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write as if this is an emergency.
> 
> The story was published in a newspaper?  If that's the case, then pretty soon authorities will investigate if there is something to investigate.
Click to expand...



It's Canada. It's Mennos. And you don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DHS.
> FBI.
> CAIR.
> Loretta Lynch.
> 
> ....wait, as the song goes, 'Here's a quarter, call someone who cares'....and it ain't any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I'll do my duty and wonder if Dudley Do Right will show up today. For crying out loud when they are bragging about this.
> 
> Calling it an underground railroad?
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's what slave owners said too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on dial up and hung over.
> 
> It's a real deal. Carillon3A
> 
> Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers.
> 
> AKA she's smuggling them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't her first drunk thread.  Check this one out!
> 
> 
> We can't see the plate. I know he killed her on the spot. My husband too but we can't see the plate. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband will disagree with you.
> 
> We're professionals. Both of us. We didn't know we were seeing the murder. But we did. It haunts us to this day. Mock us? Why? We know we saw what we saw that night. If I could see the plate my husband as well we just cant see the plate in our minds. He killed her. We just cant see the plate.
Click to expand...



Why didn't you contact police.

Sober up, get clean before you post this nonsense or call the cops. 

Why don't/why can't you post a direct link to this new story of yours?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
Click to expand...



Why can't you post the direct link to the story?


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.
> 
> We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.
> 
> Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then if she is a Coyote then the best action is to inform the local law enforcement. I doubt the area you live in is a Sanctuary City like Houston Texas, so contacting the local law enforcement would be the first option.
> 
> If no progress is done which is possible seeing I know for a fact you can buy off the local law enforcement your next course of action is to contact the state police which she is smuggling them into, and drop her name and if you know the route she uses or the different routes let them know.
> 
> Now buying off a State Trooper is harder but can be done.
> 
> Third option is INS and yes they do look into this stuff and if evidence can be shown then deliver it to them and they will go after a Coyote.
> 
> The Coyote trade is a business the INS will go after but individual crossing they're less likely to chase after until they can round up more than one or two suspects...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada.
> 
> My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?
> 
> Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart.
> 
> I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one Rush Limpdick for one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His father was not as good looking but I fell in love and got involved in politics because of his dad. Whoa geeze. His dad was mesmerizing beyond all belief.
> 
> I ran with PET.
Click to expand...



I think they have the same smile, but you're right, Justin is the looker.


----------



## tinydancer

Hossfly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer  Call a conservative TV station or a conservative newspaper. A TV station would be the best answer.
Click to expand...



For true.

I finally had it and called the Red Eye Guys on XL They rocked on it II love them.


Carla_Danger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.
> 
> We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.
> 
> Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada.
> 
> My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?
> 
> Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart.
> 
> I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one Rush Limpdick for one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His father was not as good looking but I fell in love and got involved in politics because of his dad. Whoa geeze. His dad was mesmerizing beyond all belief.
> 
> I ran with PET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have the same smile, but you're right, Justin is the looker.
Click to expand...


His father. Oh my. When he spoke. 

Now Margaret was so beautiful too and you have to understand she was thrown into the spotlight but she was such a flower that should not have been. There's a song out there about her/ 

Rock and roll and politics collide. You best be prepared. Margaret and Pierre came together at one of the most perfect storms ever.

She is so beautiful and she was so young and she rocked it. He was geeze how do I describe him magnificent. Brilliant. The man was brilliant beyond beleif.Sorrries. Still hung over help me with spelling. 

Pierre Trudeau was something man. But so is his son. 

I don't want to go with the old guys though. Politics in Canada is an interesting game as you can see.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you post the direct link to the story?
Click to expand...


I'm hungover as can be.

I'm drooling on myself. And still crying over Bowie. Have a heart. Do you have any heart?

Page 3 Carillon. And I am barely breathing.

Bitch is bragging on page three.

Back at you in a minute. 

I really think I need to embrace the old porcelain girl called Sophie.

You know I lost a guy last nite that I admired beyond. Bowie was something to me. I didn't get to where I got with out him ahead of me. I'm still trying to figure out Bowie leaving us but still leaving such a print on my life. 

And on so many others.


----------



## g5000

Crying over Bowie. 

Oh boy...

Drama!


----------



## g5000

tinydancer said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
Click to expand...

Need a link.  I used their search for "asylum".  Got bupkis.  Searched on Somalians, Somalia, and so forth.  Nothing.

"Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers."  Nada.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you post the direct link to the story?
Click to expand...


I'm hungover as can be.

I'm drooling on myself. And still crying over Bowie. Have a heart. Do you have any heart?

Page 3 Carillon. And I am barely breathing.

Bitch is bragging on page three.

Back at you in a minute. 

I really think I need to embrace the old porcelain girl called Sophie.

You know I lost a guy last nite that I admired beyond. Bowie was something to me. I didn't get to where I got with out him ahead of me. I'm still trying to figure out Bowie leaving us but still leaving such a print on my life. 

And on so many others. 


Carla_Danger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> that does it ... Trump needs to build 2 walls.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And make Canada pay fer it.
> 
> It's going to be a big beautiful wall, with a big beautiful door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are but because of rock used to be my line of work I have seen blessedly so our borders.
> 
> We're really lucky no blessed to be joined at the hip.
> 
> Sorries about the Beiber but come on we gave you RUSH.
> 
> 
> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit I'm thinking the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hungover had a mini meltdown over Bowie. Used to be in the business. MUSIC business best clarify.
> 
> I'm talking Canuk border just south of me. She's smuggling them in I guess with the assistance of her former compadres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you said it's in your local paper.  Are you assuming you're the only one who reads your local paper, or are you so hungover you feel you must bounce it off a satellite to get someone's attention?
> 
> Maybe the wolf sitting on your head is clouding your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly no. And maybe I should flower it out more. I believe in refugees. Why? Because my great grandfather took his three oldest daughters to a new land called Canada.
> 
> My Baba was one of those daughters. I have a story. And you?
> 
> Now though to answer your other question. I am in the middle of nowhere. Please look where I am. Sundown Manitoba. I'm on dial up dearheart.
> 
> I have no fancy dancies. What do you call them? Apps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you one Rush Limpdick for one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His father was not as good looking but I fell in love and got involved in politics because of his dad. Whoa geeze. His dad was mesmerizing beyond all belief.
> 
> I ran with PET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have the same smile, but you're right, Justin is the looker.
Click to expand...


His dad honest to goodness oh boy let me go here when he spoke YOU LISTENED. He came at you he understood. He really was.

I think Justins got it and this is from a conservative deal. 

Justin really reaches out to people. Oh crap I am so hungover bare with me for a bit. Bowie dying really took me out. Back to Trudeau. He's a good son BUT ON HIS OWN. 

I really need to say this. Justin is about to begin. I think I can back him.


----------



## tinydancer

g5000 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a link.  I used their search for "asylum".  Got bupkis.  Searched on Somalians, Somalia, and so forth.  Nothing.
> 
> "Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers."  Nada.
Click to expand...



You didnt see her at all. Interesting.


----------



## tinydancer

g5000 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carillon - Steinbach News, Sports, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a link.  I used their search for "asylum".  Got bupkis.  Searched on Somalians, Somalia, and so forth.  Nothing.
> 
> "Emerson woman offers help to asylum seekers."  Nada.
Click to expand...


page three 

Carillon. It's there. I don't understand why you cant pull it up and you know damn well I wouldn't lie to you.

You know that right man after all these years? Why would I lie to you You know damn well I wouldnt.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Well of course tinydancer is crying over Bowie's death. He was a close personal friend of hers just like every rocker from the 60s was a close personal friend. Not to mention that she gave her virginity to every major rocker since the day Bowie was born. Then there are the other groupie wannabes ... 

td makes a really good case for NOT doing drugs in the 60s and I doubt she's drawn a sober breath in 40 years.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> Well of course tinydancer is crying over Bowie's death. He was a close personal friend of hers just like every rocker from the 60s was a close personal friend. Not to mention that she gave her virginity to every major rocker since the day Bowie was born. Then there are the other groupie wannabes ...
> 
> td makes a really good case for NOT doing drugs in the 60s and I doubt she's drawn a sober breath in 40 years.



What lies you tell and why do you have to?


I don't get you at all. And I'm sorry you aren't. I've had a really good time. Sorry you haven't. I've partied hardy and can back it up. Hey baby why don't you tell me about a Zappa moment when Golden Earing was playing and we were in the second balcony. If you can't tell me you're a liar big time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course tinydancer is crying over Bowie's death. He was a close personal friend of hers just like every rocker from the 60s was a close personal friend. Not to mention that she gave her virginity to every major rocker since the day Bowie was born. Then there are the other groupie wannabes ...
> 
> td makes a really good case for NOT doing drugs in the 60s and I doubt she's drawn a sober breath in 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies you tell and why do you have to?
> 
> 
> I don't get you at all. And I'm sorry you aren't. I've had a really good time. Sorry you haven't. I've partied hardy and can back it up. Hey baby why don't you tell me about a Zappa moment when Golden Earing was playing and we were in the second balcony. If you can't tell me you're a liar big time.
Click to expand...



I partied too but, unlike you, I don't have to make up shit about my youth.

You post genuinely crazy crap. You have repeatedly said my posts about your hero, Ted (pedophile, poacher, shitty pants draft dodger, anti-American) Nugent would "break the board". You have threatened to tell Ted of the shitty pants what I have written and said he would come after me.

You have even threatened me with some sort of action by your husband if I didn't shut up.

I haven't told any lies. Its YOU who can't remember your blathers the next day.

Get yourself to a 12 step meeting.


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly you come off as such an old loser. 

I really don't get you.


----------



## tinydancer

P


Luddly Neddite said:


> Well of course tinydancer is crying over Bowie's death. He was a close personal friend of hers just like every rocker from the 60s was a close personal friend. Not to mention that she gave her virginity to every major rocker since the day Bowie was born. Then there are the other groupie wannabes ...
> 
> td makes a really good case for NOT doing drugs in the 60s and I doubt she's drawn a sober breath in 40 years.




I live in *XXXXX -edit FCT*. I am laying it out for you. TOPIC

Illegal refugees.

Now of note

We have motherfuckers up here that love love ISIS.


----------



## Syriusly

tinydancer said:


> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.



I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.


----------



## Gracie

You are not making any sense whatsoever, TD.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> You are not making any sense whatsoever, TD.



At what point Gracie?

Talking about Alice Cooper or just rambling.

Because the woman is real. And the illegals are coming.  What part do you want me to verify?


----------



## tinydancer

Page three Carillon and bragging.



Syriusly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
Click to expand...


Better really realize who I am and why.  

Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Luddly you come off as such an old loser.
> 
> I really don't get you.



At least you didn't lie about the nutty crap you have spewed. 

That's a start.


----------



## Hossfly

tinydancer said:


> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
Click to expand...



Okay.

So, tinydancer - Who are you "really"?

And WHY??

Is this where you threaten to tattle to Poopy Pants Nugent?


----------



## tinydancer

Hossfly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa finding all sorts now. Been piggybacked again. Sigh the aussies.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinydancer

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> So, tinydancer - Who are you "really"?
> 
> And WHY??
> 
> Is this where you threaten to tattle to Poopy Pants Nugent?
Click to expand...


Nah. Still composing the letter. That elderly lady is real and down in Emerson. I'm sane as can be but I have someone piggy backing me it appears.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Someone needs to tell TD that the party is over.


----------



## tinydancer

tinydancer said:


> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
Click to expand...



Being piggy backed in real time.I didn't post that. Going to disconnect.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Carla_Danger said:


> Someone needs to tell TD that the party is over.




I just want to know *who @tinydancer really is and why*!


----------



## Ravi

tinydancer said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being piggy backed in real time.I didn't post that. Going to disconnect.
Click to expand...

No worries, TD. You've been disconnected for years.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being piggy backed in real time.I didn't post that. Going to disconnect.
Click to expand...



Wait -- Are you really saying you did not write *THIS POST*?

You've pulled that before - said you  didn't write a post under your name. 

IF that's what you're saying again, I think its time you got admin involved. 

Do you agree?


----------



## Syriusly

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being piggy backed in real time.I didn't post that. Going to disconnect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait -- Are you really saying you did not write *THIS POST*?
> 
> You've pulled that before - said you  didn't write a post under your name.
> 
> IF that's what you're saying again, I think its time you got admin involved.
> 
> Do you agree?
Click to expand...

Here is a photo of Tiny


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> Being piggy backed in real time.I didn't post that. Going to disconnect.




That's a good one.  I'm going to have to try that sometime.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> Page three Carillon and bragging.
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making this up. Article in the Carrillon. Somalis and others and with the help of my Canadian border patrol.
> 
> That's the part that gets me. The border patrol is putting these un vetted people in the hands of do gooders smuggling them in.
> 
> So do I contact DHS first? Obviously something is really broken down on the Canuck side to be allowing this so I don't want to really talk to anyone up here first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that the poster was the murdering plate poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better really realize who I am and why.
> 
> Here again are you? I havent forgotten about you. Or the rest of you.
Click to expand...



C'mon tinydancer

Tell us who you really are and why.


----------

